# Seat safety switch



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Friend has a JD 5055M , maybe two years old. Trying to run a chipper but tractor cuts off as soon as he leaves the seat. Really hard to chip that way. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Sterling6.7 (Jul 11, 2017)

What does your 5075 do? My 5100E beeps at me but everything stays running when I get out. If it is a frequent need, I would think you could make a bypass switch and have it permanently mounted to make it easy to use, easy to make things safe for others again.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Put a bag of sand or something on the seat.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I would try to put a little jumper wire in from one side of the terminal to the other, depending on what the plug looks like.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

My 5320 screams at me if I leave the seat but the pto continues to run. I would think there would be some provision for running the pto for a stationary application. Set the parking brake? Engage pto after leaving the seat? Hold pto switch while leaving the seat?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sterling6.7 said:


> What does your 5075 do? My 5100E beeps at me but everything stays running when I get out. If it is a frequent need, I would think you could make a bypass switch and have it permanently mounted to make it easy to use, easy to make things safe for others again.


My 5075 just beeps but it is a 2013 so I figured they changed something in the design.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sand bag no enough weight according to him, sometimes his wife has to bounce on the seat to get it to work. I haven’t looked at it so don’t know what the switch looks like. The jumper with a switch to return the safety system sounds like an idea to pursue


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Hayman1 said:


> Sand bag no enough weight according to him, *sometimes his wife has to bounce on the seat to get it to work*. I haven’t looked at it so don’t know what the switch looks like. The jumper with a switch to return the safety system sounds like an idea to pursue


Could be the switch needs to be replaced. They do go bad on occasion. 50 lb feed sack should work too. The safety Nazis don’t live in the real world. I was trying to back something up with one of my MX Maxxums a while back. Couldn’t see something for some reason so got up off the seat so I could see better. Tractor stops moving. GRRRRRRRRR!!


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

My 5100e screams but doesn’t turn off. There’s a connecter under the seat that you have to bypass on the smaller tractors.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My 4710 did the same thing--it's a "can't be too safe" thing that causes more safety issues because you can use it appropriately.

Just flip the seat up and you should find a plug that goes to a Operator Presence sensor. This is a probably a Normally Open switch, meaning that it needs pressure to close. Check it out with an Ohm meter, then either leave it disconnected or put a jumper in the cable. I just shorted my out and that over-road the switch.

Engineers and lawyers should have to use the equipment they design--bet we'd get some really good designs then!

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

My Kioti tractor shuts off if I leave the seat, so I got a seat bypass plug for I think $6 off Ebay. No cutting of wires, just plug it in and you're good to go. I can easily remove it and plug the seat back in if it needs to go to the dealer, but they use a seat bypass connector to service anyway and I don't think they care.


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

I have a Kubota that I can flip the seat up and leave the pto engaged and tractor running.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

The majority of machines safety circuits are a negative logic. Make or purchase a wire with two male spade terminals on each end. Access the seat presence switch by raising the seat. Unplug the switch and insert the spaded wire into each side of the connector (not the switch). 
*Warning* The switch is there for a reason. By defeating the presence switch the tractor will be able to move when the operator is NOT on the seat. That can be deadly dangerous real quick.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

dvcochran said:


> The majority of machines safety circuits are a negative logic. Make or purchase a wire with two male spade terminals on each end. Access the seat presence switch by raising the seat. Unplug the switch and insert the spaded wire into each side of the connector (not the switch).
> *Warning* The switch is there for a reason. By defeating the presence switch the tractor will be able to move when the operator is NOT on the seat. That can be deadly dangerous real quick.


The idea of most safety stuff is sound--the implementation usually stinks because it appears to be designed as an after-thought--kinda "Oh, BTW, we don't want ..... to happen."

Ralph


----------

